# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  VIII Международный телевизионный конкурс  *Созвездие талантов - 2016*

## sotal

Уважаемые коллеги и друзья!                     
Центр *Созвездие* приглашает Вас  на своё очередное событие 2016 года
VIII Международный телевизионный конкурс 
*Созвездие талантов - 2016*

При поддержки: Министерства образования и науки РФ, Союза композиторов России, Московской государственной консерватории им П.И.Чайковского.

Время проведения:   1 - 4  ноября  2016 года

Места проведения:
Заочная форма: город Москва.
Вы присылаете ролик или фото Вашей конкурсной работы, мы его для промоушена размещаем на нашем телеканале "Центр *Созвездие*" (Аудитория просмотра > 2000000 человек, > 200 стран Мира)
Очная форма: Столица Чувашской Республики город Чебоксары 

Прямой телевизионный эфир всех номинаций!
Абсолютно все конкурсанты получают Дипломы международного образца. 

Жюри конкурса:
Ермолов Александр Владимирович – композитор, член Союза композиторов России, Президент Международных конкурсов: «Мы вместе», «Созвездие талантов», «Национальное достояние», автор популярных песен для детей. г.Москва 

Романько Виктор Алексеевич - Народный артист России, музыкант-виртуоз ,профессор Уральской государственной консерватории им. М. П. Мусоргского г.Екатеринбург

Цыганков Александр Андреевич – Народный артист России, Кавалер ордена Дружбы, «Золотая домра Мира», композитор и музыкант-виртуоз, профессор Российской Академии музыки им. Гнесиных.г.Москва 

Тараканов Борис Игоревич - Художественный руководитель и главный дирижёр Академического большого хора Российского государственного гуманитарного университета, профессор, академик (действительный член) Международной академии фундаментальных наук, действительный член Союза Журналистов России. г.Москва

Левитан Евгений Александрович — Заслуженный деятель искусств РФ, выдающийся российский пианист и музыкальный педагог, профессор, заведующий кафедрой специального фортепиано консерваторского факультета Челябинского государственного института культуры и искусств, лауреат Премии фонда «Русское исполнительское искусство». г.Санкт-Петербург. 

Зажигин Валерий Евгеньевич - Народный артист России, выдающийся музыкант–виртуоз, профессор Российской Академии музыки им. Гнесиных. г.Москва (см.Википедия)

Мосунов Михаил Юрьевич – Певец, Народный артист Республики Марий Эл. г.Йошкар-Ола (официальное сообщество)

Барткайтис Елена Кировна - Кавалер Ордена Дружбы, Заслуженный учитель Российской Федерации, Почётный профессор Ульяновского Государственного университета, художественный руководитель и балетмейстер эстрадного балета «Экситон» (г.Ульяновск) 

Евсюкова Татьяна Борисовна - Заслуженная артистка России, ассистент- балетмейстер, педагог-репетитор Государственного академического хореографического ансамбля " Берёзка" им. Надеждиной г.Москва

Попова Лидия Авинеровна – Народная артистка Чувашии, методист по хореографии Чувашского Республиканского дворца народного творчества, преподаватель Чебоксарского музыкального училища им.Ф.П.Павлова 

 Номинации:
Вокал, Хореография и театр мод, Художественное слово и Театральное представление,  Инструментальное исполнительство, Изобразительное и декоративно-прикладное творчество!

Для более детального ознакомления с предстоящим конкурсом (Положение о конкурсе, заявки-анкеты, квитанции) Вы можете перейти по ссылке
http://www.so-tal.ru/217-vii-mezhdun...sozvezdie-2016

----------

